
Magic Leap One: Creator Edition - arjun27
https://www.magicleap.com/magic-leap-one
======
robinduckett
$2k seems unreasonable and I'm having trouble thinking of reasons why that is.

~~~
KenanSulayman
Well, somehow you need to justify $2.3B in investments.

Joke aside, I think it keeps people from reviewing it who can easily afford
HTC Vive-level priced devices. I think at $2.2k I’d take a more close look at
what I can actually do with it.

------
SheinhardtWigCo
Existing discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17715337](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17715337)

------
davidhariri
> spatial computing

